# BMW Motorrad and Roland Sands Design cooperate. Exclusive R nineT customizing parts.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

With the introduction of the BMW Concept 90 in 2013, Roland Sands Design showed the potential of customizing an actual BMW bike. Since then Roland Sands Design and BMW Motorrad worked closely to make special custom parts available to the BMW Motorrad customers.

With this new cooperation it's now possible for BMW Motorrad customers worldwide to purchase Roland Sands Design parts.

To begin with, Roland Sands Design offers high-quality customizing parts for BMW Motorrad's unique roadster, the R nineT. For example an engine breast plate, valve covers, oil filler caps, the so called flat out Enzo seat, a gauge housing, a headlight bezel, rear axle plugs and many other perfectly manufactured parts expressing the R nineT individual gratitude (RSD line of BMW parts).

The parts will be available for delivery at the end of February 2015. They will be purchased by Roland Sands Design's dealers ( www.rolandsands.com/purchase-info) and can also be purchased by participating BMW Motorrad dealers.

Have a quick look into the RSD BMW product line:

http://youtu.be/eFcsxM0JSqk


----------

